
Show HN: 9:22 Talk – a telecom-based social network connecting strangers - pranav1024
https://922talk.com/
======
wingerlang
A more direct description could help, I don't think a 'phone practice' is what
comes to mind when you say 'social network' these days.

On the service itself, it seems very interesting. It doesn't mention locale
though.

~~~
pranav1024
Yeah, that description is a little misleading (we just redid our landing page
yesterday and completely forgot to update this showHN). And about the service,
we're glad you think so! However, could you clarify what you mean by locale?
Do you mean the countries we currently support?

~~~
wingerlang
Yes, since I don't live in US.

------
xori
I've seen a few of these services recently, and my biggest issue is that they
don't offer the protection that an online service does.

If there's harrasment, 9:22 can't block that person from calling you, because
you've given up your phone number. And ghosting an online account is way
easier than ghosting a cell number, as that is suuuper inconvenient. If you
want that protection it's on you to setup a killable phone number which is
non-trivial.

What's your opinion on this @pranav1024?

~~~
pranav1024
Yeah, I agree that the harassment issue could definitely be annoying to deal
with. However, we introduced the monthly subscription to weed out these kind
of people before they join and it's working quite well so far. We haven't had
any complaints of spamming and people are liking the person-to-person
connection a lot - in fact, we just found out yesterday that two of our users
started texting regularly after meeting each other on 9:22.

------
konaraddio
The idea is interesting and there's definitely people who want to improve
their social skills, but asking for a paid subscription from a user who
doesn't know what to expect is a tough sell. Maybe you could make the first
few calls free and then ask for a subscription?

Also, what happens if there's an odd number of users? Can't set up pairs at
the exact same time with an odd number.

~~~
pranav1024
After thinking a little deeper, we realized it definitely was a hard sell. So
we redid the landing page and we're now offering a 7-day free trial (credit
card required) before we start charging. About the number issue, I've put in
my cofounder's number as a failsafe in case we have an odd number of users.

